
A Tale of Two Commits (2018) - edmorley
https://mrcote.info/blog/2018/11/30/a-tale-of-two-commits/
======
gumby
We use "squashed diff" so you get a single patch for a single fix or stable
portion of a new feature (a whole new feature if it's small & nonbreaking).

I would think the "trickle of small changes" would be painful to keep track
of, especially on a large team.

